# HK45 - Questions



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
Seriously debating ordering a HK45 to replace my Sig P220 Elite. I just find that the Sig is extremely heavy on my hip and would like to go to a lighter weapon. I am hopefully going to the range tomorrow to try one out. Besides the fact that the 10 round magazines are 2 more then my Sig, I heard they will actually hold 11 rounds (does anyone know if this is true?)


I have a couple of questions:

1.) Is the LEM trigger only available on DAO guns? (My dept. requires DA/SA. I would like to add it to this style weapon.)

2.) Can you order the pistol with the LEM trigger from the factory? (on a DA/SA gun)

3.) Can you order the pistol with Tritium night sights instead of the Lumenscent that is standard from the factory?

4.) Can you order the HK45 with a decocking lever that is only a decocking lever and not a safety? (I do not want a safety on my weapon if possible.)

5.) What would the cost of these changes be, the Tritium Sights, LEM and Safety?

6.) Where do you think you could find it cheapest, online or a store?

.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

The LEM trigger system is a double action only mechanism and doesn't work in single action, if your department requires a double /single you cannot use a LEM, the LEM was developed to help out with the deficencies of the dao mechanism which itself is, unfortunatly my agency forces us to use DOA so we are stuck with the LEM trigger. I'm an advanced firearms instructor and a armorer for the federal government and have alot of experience with the HK and the LEM trigger and if I had my way we would throw it out and convert all of our weapons to single/double guns. The LEM is just a DOA with a different take up. The HK USP is a good solid combat handgun, I'm not sure if you are getting a compact or full size pistol, but be aware that the more compact the weapon the less shootable they become, this is especially true with the HK and if you get a compact or sub compact you better be prepared to practice alot to become and stay proficient. All of our pistols come with tritium sights so you can order them with tritium. The USP is a modular system and can be ordered and/or converted to a decocker only lever.


----------

